

Show HN: Website e-mail scraping tool - palidanx
http://www.scrapescrape.com

======
palidanx
On another project, I had a need to scrape contact information e-mails from
websites, so here is a stand alone website.

It will search the site and first level links for e-mails via a regex.

If no e-mails are found, it will search for a facebook page and extract the
e-mail from that page.

Any feedback or feature requests are appreciated!

------
mjhea0
Nice!

Do you have the code for this per chance?

~~~
elyrly
Same

------
kefs
google.com: no e-mail adress found

~~~
palidanx
Thanks for the info. On a standard e-mail parse, there actually is no e-mail
on their pages, but I'll add a field to bring up contact info.

